# greenup dam 3-21-11



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

fish ky side with shiners caught 4saugar , 2 channel cats , 1drum water was real calm on ky side with very little trash on the water sauger was 13-15-16-19 in.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the report,glad you had some luck.Has the trash left the area up close to the dam?The last time I was down there the whole area was covered until there was bi place to put a line in.Wanting to go any day the weather is good enough.
Jake


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

jake the trash was all gone on the water caught these fish 50 ft, from shore only used a 1 1/2 oz sinker today not much curent on ky side all fish were caught before 9 am


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

went to greenup today with 2 buddies. only caught 1 sauger in 2 hours. water is still way over the walkway. had several bites but couldnt hook in


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

i had same problem on wed. got a lot of real good bites but dint catch any.if fishing with jigs a stinger hook may help.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

How long does the bite continue to be on? I have never fished for sauger past the middle of March. Shouldn't the spawn be about over?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sometimes they will bite thru the middle of May. Been pretty tough this year with all the bait and high water. I went this morning and didn't get a bite.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

sauger will bite all year.the tuffest time is 3-4wks after the spawn.the males will hang around the spawning area or dam hoping to find a late female.after the spawn look for schools of fish along the channel or in deeper holes that are piled on the bottom


----------

